# hurricane ernesto took my cars!



## pinoy2o9 (Sep 18, 2005)

yeah here are my cars, 92 ser, 05 1.8 and 00 sebring. so sad.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

ouch. man that sucks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

may be a dumb question, but are they totalled? how much damage was done to the inside of the cars?
sorry about your loss.


----------



## pinoy2o9 (Sep 18, 2005)

No they aren't totalled. the inside of both the sebring and 05 sentra are fine no water got inside. with my SER on the other hand took a beating. the whole interior received water. at least when i came out about 5 to 6 hours after it stopped raining the waterline inside was bottom of the e-brake center console. But things like this make me want to sell mine and get a truck. so sad...... btw these were taking today on sept 1. happy labor day weekend to me.....


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow, sorry for your loss


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Damn, really sorry to see that; what's insurance saying?


----------



## pinoy2o9 (Sep 18, 2005)

well fortuntely after looking at everything the sebring and the 1.8 are fine. i mean some water got inside but i just vacuumed it out and they dried up. of course they were spitting out water from the muffler for awhile. but my 92 SER tooka beating! she won't start and she took on the most water. I'm thinking of selling her. don't have the money to fix her if she can't start. who knows still thinking.


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwww..... Sorry man, that's TERRIBLE!

I'd go suicidal if I saw my SE like that! xD

Give it some time to dry out. They wern't totally submerged, I think they'll all be okay


----------

